# 6 years experience, but still don’t get it!



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello people
I am not going to talk about treatments, medications or cures... I will refer to the effect of leaky gas on my social life and how confused I am right now.

So, everybody here notices people'S reaction about our weird situation like; direct or indirect comments, sniffs, coughs.....

but today and because I don't socialize a lot with people I cooked lunch to my colleagues in work, and ate with them, but everyone was busy with eating and eating and after a long time finally they finished and everyone was like; hey that was a delicious meal thx bro and things like that...

What I mean is they all know me, I have leaky gas sometimes I hear one of them cough from 10 meters from me, so I am just confused about how they feel about me, if my smell is so bad and powerful, how the hell they eat tons of the food I make and sit next to me with no problem, do people think we are dirty and disgusting, or they have different feelings? everything in this so called leaky gas is so confusing!


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Most people are nice about things. Best thing to do is try to own the situation and shrug it off as best you can. If that doesn't work, and someone does become rude, think of the smell as a weapon. Somebody starts coughing and sniffing... get right up close and ask them if they need a glass of water for that cough. Using direct eye contact and close body language, ask them if they need a tissue for that sniff. But be sure they're actually being rude. Maybe they did need a tissue. If they say yes, have a good laugh and forget about it.

Guys can't say to you "hey I'm worried about your health, what's wrong?" so they're probably sniffing instead, to remind you that they notice you're not well. It's important to know if they are doing it because they have no other alternative to express a sincere desire to help, or if they're just trying to mess with you.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Not all people are mean. Some people feel sorry for you if you release gas. Maybe they think - I'm glad that's not me. I worked close quarters with a boss once and I remember one afternoon he suddenly pushed back his chair with a sigh and spent the rest of the day roaming around in the warehouse, which he never does. He was too polite to say anything but other people do. Some days are better than others too and it could be that your coworkers are trying to encourage you on your good days. I rely on long evacuations by the way. That usually gives me at least 4 hours of gas-free time. It starts up again when I eat though.

I discriminate against people if they smell. I've never experienced anyone at work smelling but on the train sometimes you get men usually who just have a dirty smell or BO, not LG. I wonder how they could not know they smell, or whether they do know and can't be bothered to wash or whatever. I doubt I could ever be friends with someone who smelled which is ironic I guess. But I think all of them regardless of how nice they are or not are thinking - why don't they just go to the toilet?


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

Nojokeibs said:


> Most people are nice about things. Best thing to do is try to own the situation and shrug it off as best you can. If that doesn't work, and someone does become rude, think of the smell as a weapon. Somebody starts coughing and sniffing... get right up close and ask them if they need a glass of water for that cough. Using direct eye contact and close body language, ask them if they need a tissue for that sniff. But be sure they're actually being rude. Maybe they did need a tissue. If they say yes, have a good laugh and forget about it.
> 
> Guys can't say to you "hey I'm worried about your health, what's wrong?" so they're probably sniffing instead, to remind you that they notice you're not well. It's important to know if they are doing it because they have no other alternative to express a sincere desire to help, or if they're just trying to mess with you.


thanx man I will take your advice, but I don't think I will use my lg situation as a weapon I don't think it will help, but if someone is being rude I'll be more rude, and thanx to my all time angry face I dont think a lot of ppl want to mess with me


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

tummyrumbles said:


> Not all people are mean. Some people feel sorry for you if you release gas. Maybe they think - I'm glad that's not me. I worked close quarters with a boss once and I remember one afternoon he suddenly pushed back his chair with a sigh and spent the rest of the day roaming around in the warehouse, which he never does. He was too polite to say anything but other people do. Some days are better than others too and it could be that your coworkers are trying to encourage you on your good days. I rely on long evacuations by the way. That usually gives me at least 4 hours of gas-free time. It starts up again when I eat though.
> 
> I discriminate against people if they smell. I've never experienced anyone at work smelling but on the train sometimes you get men usually who just have a dirty smell or BO, not LG. I wonder how they could not know they smell, or whether they do know and can't be bothered to wash or whatever. I doubt I could ever be friends with someone who smelled which is ironic I guess. But I think all of them regardless of how nice they are or not are thinking - why don't they just go to the toilet?


I don't stand dirty ppl too, I take shower twice to 3 times every day, put a lot of perfume, and still someone who smells like shit would complain about my odor, which makes me down to earth.

Are you still on a diet and juice fasting, how long it takes until you see the results? and do you think its possible to completely get cured without surgery?

Btw I used to follow your blog, and learned a lot


----------

